# media player distorted sound



## doj (Mar 14, 2006)

hi,,, been trying to use windows media player, the latest version from the windows update site. when i play music the sound comes out distorted. Hows come? When i use a different media player (VLC Media player) all is fine. I am running xp pro. I have just done a fresh install of windows with a full format. I have tried the card in a diff pc and all is well there. thanks for your time.


----------



## oldfogey2 (Feb 16, 2007)

doj said:


> hi,,, been trying to use windows media player, the latest version from the windows update site. when i play music the sound comes out distorted. Hows come? When i use a different media player (VLC Media player) all is fine. I am running xp pro. I have just done a fresh install of windows with a full format. I have tried the card in a diff pc and all is well there. thanks for your time.


Hi doj,

I have had this problem for some time now and have finally found a cure (at least it works for me).

Go to VIEW in Media Player.

Select Enhancements and Graphic Equaliser.

Keep the same relative levels if you are happy with the mix, but reduce all levels and the distortion will go away.

For some reason Microsoft seem to have set the audio levels in XP to the point where clipping occurs at modest equaliser levels.

Hope this fixes it for you as it fixed it for me.


----------

